# How do you go tanning?



## glam8babe (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive been tanning in my local tanning salon for about a year now. 
Im VERY VERY fair skinned and when i was 14 i started wearing St Tropez fake tan every week for about 2 years. £30 a bottle got abit too much for a girl so young so i stopped and loved my natural skin. Then i wanted to be abit tanned so i looked more 'healthy' and i love the barbie look [blonde hair, tanned skin etc] so i started tanning on sunbeds and loved it! im not addicted i use them once a week [thats when im not busy] and i was talking to a girl who works in a tanning salon from the US and she says i should use tingle creams/tanning lotions otherwise im wasting my time and drying out my skin!

At my tanning salon they sell tanning lotions/tingle creams at good cheap prices and are a by a brand called EMERALD BAY - http://www.emrldbay.com/ - I have NOOO idea which one to buy?! i dont wanna use a tingle cream yet the girl i spoke to said i should go for a bronzer for the first few weeks then go to tingle creams. 

What do you guys use? 
how long do you go on the sunbed for?
how many times a week do you go on? 
do you use goggles to protect your eyes? 
do you prefer to go on naked or wearing a bikini/underwear?

ohh and in my local salon whenever i go on the stand up tanning beds i dont seem to get tanned enough but when i go on a lay down bed after one session [9-12 minutes usually] i get a burnt ass! does anybody else get this? oh and i usually put the moisturiser which they provide in each tanning booth all over my body after ive tanned just so i dont get dry skin but i dont think its worth it i think i need to start using the proper tanning lotions.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 11, 2007)

1.  I use Goddess lotion which is a tingle lotion.
2.  Once I got my base built up, I go for the maximum amount of time on any bed.
3.  I only go in the summer...the most I ever went was 3 times a week, and the least once a week.  I am actually canceling my account because summers almost over.
4.  Yes, I always wear the goggles for eye protection.
5.  My tanning place is very clean, so I feel comfortable going in naked.  I once went to one that I wasn't sure, so I did wear my underwear.

I've never used a stand up bed, only one that I lay in.  Never got a "burnt ass,"  my body gets pretty evenly tanned.  A good tanning lotion is very important, so is moisturizing your skin.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been tanning on/off since I was 15. Since I was 18 though, I've tanned all year round, and I'll be 21 in two weeks. I own my own tanning bed, but I also have sessions at my local salon because they have a stand-up and also have a bed with facial lamps, which mine at home does not, just a regular 28 bulb bed.

1. I use a lot of lotions, I have a HUGE collection, moreso than my MAC, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mostly use California Tan, Fiji Blend, and Swedish Beauty. My all time favorites are Swedish Beauty's Chocolate Silk (an accelerator that gets me HELLA dark), or an accelerator by California Tan, Liquidox step 2 or PotenC step 2 (this stuff is amazing.) I also use Dark Thrill step 2 bronzer by California Tan. Tantric (a really yummy smelling accelerator) by Fiji Blend...shit I could go on and on and on with lotions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. I always go the maximum amount of time at home, which is 20 minutes. Or 10-20 depending on the beds at the salon. I don't burn that often, very rarely at all. 
3. ALWAYS use eye protection, I cannot stress this enough. I like Peepers by California Tan, as they leave less of the raccoon eye effect. 
4. When I was younger, I always tanned with my bikini on, but I hate tan lines and so does the boyfriend, so I go completely naked in the tanning bed. I have a hard time getting my underarms tan, no matter if I lift up, so that's the palest part on me.

Any questions, feel free to PM me. I know too much about tanning for my own good


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 12, 2007)

lol i fake tan or dont tan
i think id be too freaked out in a tiny little tanning bed and besides i cant get a real tan to save my life!


----------



## user79 (Sep 13, 2007)

I used to go tanning for 1 winter season, I went like 2 times a week max, sometimes less, and it did a world of damage to my skin!! I loved the look but it just wasn't worth the skin damage.

Anyone with naturally fair skin should completely avoid tanning, the damage is very noticable once you stop. Now I just accept my pale skin and wear a daily moisturizing lotion with spf in it. It scares me that really young girls like ages 15, 16, 17 are going tanning! They need to have an age minimum at tanning salons, imo, just like on cigarettes and alcohol. That stuff is so harmful, especially on children's skin. I really think you will be regretting it by the time you're 30, your skin will look really weathered and damaged, especially if you start at such a young age. Do you really want to look old and have skin damage and wrinkles by the time you're 30?

I caution you to rethink this.


----------



## lara (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't tan because I don't have a deathwish. That and I have a deep-seated objection to looking like a well-cured orange leather handbag.


----------



## girlstar (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I don't tan because I don't have a deathwish. That and I have a deep-seated objection to looking like a well-cured orange leather handbag._

 
IAWTC. Even most celebs nowadays are using self tanner lotions instead of beds. 

I have a friend who has been tanning as long as I've known her. I, on the other hand, have never set foot in a tanning salon. I'm three years older than her, yet I look closer to my early 20s.. she looks at least 30 :/ It's so gross how leathery she looks.. she used to be so pretty, now she just looks OLD.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_ It scares me that really young girls like ages 15, 16, 17 are going tanning! They need to have an age minimum at tanning salons, imo, just like on cigarettes and alcohol. That stuff is so harmful, especially on children's skin. I really think you will be regretting it by the time you're 30, your skin will look really weathered and damaged, especially if you start at such a young age. Do you really want to look old and have skin damage and wrinkles by the time you're 30?

I caution you to rethink this._

 
there is an age limit over here of 16 and thats when i first started. i dont go on often like i said im stopping now until i get a tanning lotion but i do wanna get a nice lil tan for the winter because i look terrible pale. if i had the money i'd get spray tanned once a week so i'll probably do that once i get a job its very cheap now and they use the same stuff as they use on Sunset Tan on E! i know that it can damage ur skin but like i said i dont go on often.. i havent been on for about 5-6 weeks and my mum used to use them like 3 times per week for about 20 years and she has no wrinkles on her body and shes like almost 50 she just moisturises alot so hopefully ill be like that lol


----------



## Lissa (Sep 13, 2007)

I used to tan on sunbeds a lot too, and we also have one at home, but I don't go near it any more. I loved looking tanned as I'm naturally very pale, but that damage just creeps up on you...one day I looked in the mirror and was like, aargh!!! Fine lines, sun spots, dehydration....I stopped immediately, and it's taken me a long long time to get my skin back to that of a 28 year old's. That's sunscreen every day without fail, all the year round, plus some lightening agents on my skin to fade some of the dark marks. That said, they are not completely gone and probably won't ever be. 

Honestly, if you do use them a lot in ten years time you'll be gutted when you look at your skin. There's a lady at my work who's a sun worshipper, she takes a holiday in the sun 4 weeks of the year, and her skin is like a roadmap of wrinkles...it's on her neck too and the skin on her chest. Just something to think about. Prevention is better than cure


----------



## prinzessin784 (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_lol i fake tan or dont tan
i think id be too freaked out in a tiny little tanning bed and besides i cant get a real tan to save my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too!  I'd rather be pale than get cancer or premature wrinkles though.  That's not cool.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 13, 2007)

us brown people got that year round tan. 
if i step in a tanning booth for 2 minutes, im gonna come out darker than flavor flav.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_us brown people got that year round tan. 
if i step in a tanning booth for 2 minutes, im gonna come out darker than flavor flav._

 
omg me too


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 13, 2007)

The thing with tanning is, keep it in moderation. I think there is seriously something with you if you feel the need to tan everyday. It doesn't get you darker any quicker and it's just going to dry your skin out. Tanning can be a slow process and sometimes can take up to 48 hours later, depending on your skintype/tone to see results. 
I do tan all year round, but during the fall/winter I only tan once every week or every couple of weeks, just to keep my golden glow. In the summer, I will tan 3-4x a week max. I cannot use self-tanners because I have an allergy to them and I break out in hives and it's a nasty site.


----------



## Chastity (Sep 13, 2007)

I went to a salon for a year, started when I was 16.  Sometimes I would go 2 or 3 times a week and sometimes I wouldn't go at all for like 2 weeks.
I stopped going about 3 months ago because it was getting costly and I started getting more freckles and I started to worry about the damage it was causing.

I probably will never go back to a tanning salon unless its for a spray-on.  Now I use L'oreal's Sublime Glow and I love it.  Much less expensive and damaging.
I used a Hawaiian Tropic lotion and it worked fine for me.  And I always moisturized with cocoa butter.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 13, 2007)

What do you guys use? 

I love Kiki's Coco Hut, anything by Supre, Synergy, or California Tan. You can save a lot of money by buying them through online lotion retailers. Salons will tell you not to buy from an unauthorized place cuz they're damaged, or contaminated, but it's simply not true. Just do your research, make sure you're not buying a lotion that was discontinued a long time ago, or else it'll be past it's prime. I've had good experiences from this site
http://www.lewiestanning.com/
i think they ship worldwide, too.

how long do you go on the sunbed for?

Since my skin has a high tolerance for rays, I started at 8 minutes and increased 2 minutes every 3rd time. But once I got my base tan, I went up to the full time.

how many times a week do you go on?

When building my base, I went in 3 or 4 times a week. After that, I went about once a week, or even less, depending on the kind of bed. If it was a state of the art high pressure, Id only have to go once every 2 weeks for maintenance.

do you use goggles to protect your eyes? YES ALWAYS! You must must MUST wear goggles! If you dont like the typical salon ones, there are so many different kinds to choose from. Find what you like but please it's so important to wear them!

do you prefer to go on naked or wearing a bikini/underwear?

I have a strong hatred towards tanlines, and the places I go to are very very clean, so I don't mind going naked. But I always put spf on my lips, cuticles, and nipples hahaha.

as for the standup/laydown thing you were talking about, I get that too!
Even still, I'm not sure what the cause is. Most likely it's due to overexposure, so try bringing it down a few minutes when you lay in a bed. You could also try laying on your stomach.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask! Also, there are some great tanning forums around if you google 'em. I used to be a tanning n00b but not anymore haha!

oh one more thing, the salon worker was right, stay away from tingles until you've built up your base. And never use them on your face! As for bronzers, I'm not a fan, so I like to stick to regular plain tanning lotions. But whatever floats your boat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 15, 2007)

sure, being tanned is sexy when you're 20.. but having skin cancer 10+ years later?? not sexy & NOT worth it.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2007)

for christ sake i simply asked HOW DO YOU GO TANNING? and im getting all these replies 'ohh i dont agree with it.. blah blah fucking blah' dont reply if it has nothing to do with the question please! thanks


----------



## goink (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_for christ sake i simply asked HOW DO YOU GO TANNING? and im getting all these replies 'ohh i dont agree with it.. blah blah fucking blah' dont reply if it has nothing to do with the question please! thanks_

 
The beauty of a forum is the ability to go astray, but still able to touch on the topic (which in this case, is indoor tanning salon).


----------



## lara (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_for christ sake i simply asked HOW DO YOU GO TANNING? and im getting all these replies 'ohh i dont agree with it.. blah blah fucking blah' dont reply if it has nothing to do with the question please! thanks_

 
Glam8babe, refrain from posting if you can't keep a civil tongue. People are welcome to provide dissenting opinions and everyone has been polite in their posts.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

  for christ sake i simply asked HOW DO YOU GO TANNING? and im getting all these replies 'ohh i dont agree with it.. blah blah fucking blah' dont reply if it has nothing to do with the question please! thanks  
 
Ok.. I have a question that is off-topic..
Why do you always seem to get upset whenever other posters say something that doesn't go along with how you feel/think/etc? No offense to you, but IMO it makes you seem a bit immature and dramatic whenever you get worked up over things like that. Everyone is allowed their own opinions, and if it isn't something you like than just move along and ignore it. 

Maybe they're saying things like that to warn you so that your skin won't be so damaged. Have you ever thought that it might be helpful advice? I don't mean to offend you or anything like that when I say this, but seems to me like you have some growing up to do. 



So with that being said.. I think tanning salons are too scary to go into. LoL. I've heard all those stories where people go and they get skin cancer like that so I'll never go. I'm in Cali so I rather just sit outside by the pool.. even if I get some ugly swimsuit tan lines. Or maybe one day I'll just tan nude outside in my yard.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 16, 2007)

I live in Cali too & my dad gets on me for tanning in the summer...however he's out by the pool all the time.  To me any type of sun/sunbeds are damaging to your skin & you can still get cancer from tanning outside.  Unless you are wearing SPF 100 & covering all exposed areas of your skin/face, you are exposed to damaging sun rays just in your everyday routine.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 16, 2007)

^^that's true too but from what I know there's a limit to the SPF and once you go higher you're not going to get any better coverage..

But how can you resist the sun in cali? It's so nice and warm! LOL


----------



## majacat (Sep 16, 2007)

I stopped tanning cause im only 26 and i think my skin has had enough pain.. i have sun spots on my chest (you can only se them if you go really close though) and that's way to soon also im getting wrinkels around my eyes although im using moisturizer every day usually 2 times a day.
I stopped from one day to the other cause i was really inspecting myself in the mirror and saw all the damage. Im thinking about doing some self tanning cream instead sometimes just so i don't go ghost white ;-)


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xIxSkyDancerxIx* 

 
_Ok.. I have a question that is off-topic..
Why do you always seem to get upset whenever other posters say something that doesn't go along with how you feel/think/etc? No offense to you, but IMO it makes you seem a bit immature and dramatic whenever you get worked up over things like that. Everyone is allowed their own opinions, and if it isn't something you like than just move along and ignore it. 

Maybe they're saying things like that to warn you so that your skin won't be so damaged. Have you ever thought that it might be helpful advice? I don't mean to offend you or anything like that when I say this, but seems to me like you have some growing up to do. 



So with that being said.. I think tanning salons are too scary to go into. LoL. I've heard all those stories where people go and they get skin cancer like that so I'll never go. I'm in Cali so I rather just sit outside by the pool.. even if I get some ugly swimsuit tan lines. Or maybe one day I'll just tan nude outside in my yard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

well i made this post and i asked a simple question because its something i wanna know i didnt ask for "oh and people who disagree please state why" im not being rude im just getting annoyed because i dont wana here "ohh u can get skin cancer etc" i know all this. i dont go on the sunbed all the time like i said i havent been on for like 5-6 weeks and i would wear fake tan but it gets too much i used to wear it everyday so i know what it feels like etc. I know people have their opinions but yeh i asked a simple question and i do like hearing your opinions but it seems like its the same thing over n over n over again.

And here in the Uk we dont get the gorgeous weather like you do Cali and if i did live in Cali i certainly wouldnt use sunbeds.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 16, 2007)

i used to sun bathe cause i lived south east asia, and now in florida-but  i always wore sunblock. 365 days a year for the past 12 years...now that i'm 27 i can see one sunspot on my cheek bone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i know it's from blending products so much that the sunblock rubbed of. (highlighters/blush)
i'm really pale and my dad keeps saying that i look like i lived in PA as a joke...but i love my natural skin colour .this summer i applied selftanner a few times but it's too much work LOL


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_i used to sun bathe cause i lived south east asia, and now in florida-but i always wore sunblock. 365 days a year for the past 12 years...now that i'm 27 i can see one sunspot on my cheek bone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i know it's from blending products so much that the sunblock rubbed of. (highlighters/blush)
i'm really pale and my dad keeps saying that i look like i lived in PA as a joke...but i love my natural skin colour .this summer i applied selftanner a few times but it's too much work LOL_

 
omg i love florida!
and try applying it for 2 years non stop :| it was almost taking over my life lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 16, 2007)

I understand your frustration. Just ignore the posts that aren't really answering your questions or giving you insight that you don't need, and seem to already know. As I suggested before, try looking round the net for tanning forums, you can get all the info you need and more, and everything is about tanning! You will def not get any posts saying what you already know. hth!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I understand your frustration. Just ignore the posts that aren't really answering your questions or giving you insight that you don't need, and seem to already know. As I suggested before, try looking round the net for tanning forums, you can get all the info you need and more, and everything is about tanning! You will def not get any posts saying what you already know. hth!_

 
Ya, one good forum is iamtan.com


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_IAWTC. Even most celebs nowadays are using self tanner lotions instead of beds. 

I have a friend who has been tanning as long as I've known her. I, on the other hand, have never set foot in a tanning salon. I'm three years older than her, yet I look closer to my early 20s.. she looks at least 30 :/ It's so gross how leathery she looks.. she used to be so pretty, now she just looks OLD._

 
Your friend who goes tanning has not begun to reap the cumulative effects of tanning. The damage, other than occasional burns does not really show up for decades!!! Tanning beds are even worse than natural sunlight because the rays are concentrated andnot filtered through clouds, buildings, and atmospheric conditions. It's not just aging-aging isn't so bad-its the carcinogenic effect....


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 16, 2008)

If you want that tan look, how about getting the spray on tan or a recent poster recommended Dior bronzer lotion.  I don't want you to damage your beautiful skin. I don't think tans last long anyway on the very fair. So maybe try those to give you a hint of more color without the risk.


----------



## COBI (Feb 16, 2008)

A note on the difference between the tanning beds: the likely suspect is actually the bulbs.  There are many factors in the bulbs including type and how new they are.  I know that at my local gym and the tanning center (both owned by the same people), they change the bulbs at half the life recommended by the manufacturers (so, if they say bulbs are good for 800 hours, the owners have them changed at 400 hours).  This helps to keep the tanning level consistent; as the bulbs are used, their power is diminished.  

For the same reason, when the bulbs are changed, they notify tanners that the bulbs are new and see if they want to adjust their "normal" time.  You could lay on a bed with bad or old or lower strength bulbs for a lot longer with no burn effects than a bed with good or new or higher strength bulbs.

A lot has to do with the bed/booth itself.  The tanning centers often have different types of beds/booths (using different bulbs.)  For example, the local center has booths and beds with 15 minute max times, beds with 12 minute max times, and bed with 8 minute max ("turbo tan").  Everything in the turbo bed is stronger.

As an aside because of the risks inherent in tanning, my state (NH) does require that tanning center owners be certified.  I can't just open a tanning salon because I have enough money for beds.  The state regulates ownership to require appropriate education for those offering the service.  As well, my state requires that anyone setting the machine for a customer be a "certified operator" which requires the employee to take a basic knowledge course.

This is actually a short summary for consumers published by the Federal Trade Commission (USA): http://www.nh.gov/cosmet/documents/F..._consumers.pdf

I love the look of a tan, but I don't have the patience for sunning or even indoor tanning.  This probably works out for me in the end; too many people I know are being diagnosed with cancer.  Have you considered doing spray tans at a salon?


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 16, 2008)

wow i totally forgot i posted this thread lol
well since posting it.. i havent stepped foot into a tanning salon which im proud about, i still dont like feelin pale but its winter so i guess its a good excuse, but when its summer im just gonna wear fake tan because its cheaper than wasting loads of money stepping into a booth of death


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 16, 2008)

I was having a conversation with my niece the other day.  She is NC20 and I am NW15.  She hates her skin tone.  She states all the time --she is so pale and so does my nephews.  I said I use to say the same thing to myself as a teen.  That was, because I dated a guy that told me that BS all the time.  He was normally very dark and I was normally lighter than he.  I attempted to be as dark as he and it wasn't possible.  One day it dawned on me- what was wrong with my skin just the way it is?  No one complains about babies skin tones. Hmmm  My skin kept going back to fair and thought this is pointless. 

On the the topic of the word pale, I do not consider myself PALE now. I can be called light or fair, but I am NOT PALE.  I am not sickly.  I was brainwashed to think  I was born defective and I was normal as anyone else.  Pale = sickly, without color, invisible, & lifeless looking to me as teen.  That is not the look I desired.  (I know techniquely pale can mean something else). 

What is wrong with being light skinned?  It doesn't mean you are ill or defective. I am sorry it's a pet peeve of mine.  I love all skin tones. I have never in my life told someone they were too this or that.  What is up with that?  That is so insane to me.   If that's the skin tone you were born with, that is your glorious perfect color.  I did hijack this thread. 

I am calm now.  All is well.  I am counting to 100.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 18, 2008)

How do I go about tanning? I don't.  After reading this thread I suspect the OP isn't gonna care for my .02 cents either. I could have ignored this post but since I have _experience _to backup my opinion I opted to reply.  Grrr, one of the risks of asking questions in an online forum is that you're gonna hear from those who won't agree with you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I spent my teen age years slathering myself with baby oil or coconut oil and laying out in the sun for hours on sheets of tinfoil! We used to think it would help with acne and it did, at least temporarily. I had a beautiful golden glow going on. Fortunately for my oily skin, I didn't start developing wrinkles until I was in my very late 30's, so I lucked out. Not so fortunately, I had a growth removed from my eyelid that turned out to be cancerous. so I've been very obsessed with sunblock, LOL! A couple of my friends who also worshipped the sun in their youth [one on tanning beds] are very wrinkled and look 10-15 years OLDER because of all the wrinkles and hyperpigmentation. Big freckles all over your neck and chest aren't pretty and very difficult to fade. 

I have since accepted my light/medium complexion and for the occassional glow, I'll  use a sunless tanner. Any tanning is sun damage. 

One resource devoted to entirely to healthy tanning may be of interest to you. Sunless.com -- Your Sunless Tanning Guide. There's also a community on this site as well; one of the forum hosts is extremely knowledgeable about nearly all areas of skincare as well. 

Good luck and health, 

Athena


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 18, 2008)

First of all, Glam8Babe, I am so glad to hear that you've stopped tanning.  You are so beautiful and have gorgeous skin.  It would be a downright shame for you to risk damaging your lovely skin---not to mention developing skin cancer---by continuing to tan.  

SparklingWaves, thank you for an amazing post.  I'm so sad that your niece has been made to feel unattractive or inadequate because of her skin tone.  This pushes my buttons.  I resent how our culture tries to make women conform to unrealistic, rigid standards of beauty---and then tells them they're inferior for being themselves.  Whether it's through advertising and the media or comments made by others (like your ex-boyfriend), women are constantly being told that they have to change themselves in order to be attractive.  We're too fat, too thin, too old, too young, too dark, too light to be beautiful.  

That's utter crap.  Beauty should not depend on hating oneself and making one change to fit someone else's standard.  Beauty is about enhancing what God and nature gave each one of us, about being the best we can be, not sacrificing our health and self-esteem to try to achieve an impossible, cookie-cutter ideal.   You're absolutely right.  When our culture tries to tell us that there's something wrong with us because we're not this or that, it *is* brainwashing.  

Athena, I am sorry that you've had personal experience with skin cancer.  I am glad, though, that you took the time to share your story so that others may avoid going through what you did.  You are right---accept yourself for who you are and if you want a little glow for summer or a special occasion, check out sunless tanning.  Personally, I don't because I am finally happy with my skin as it is but for those who want a little extra color, there are so many safe cosmetic alternatives to the sun (or a booth).


----------



## underwater (Feb 18, 2008)

i went tanning for a breef (sp?) period last spring/early summer, but i noticed very little of a difference and it wasn't worth it
i don't mind being pale, and tbh my arms/shoulder/chest/neck tan nicely enough during the summer even when i wear sunblock
that being said, my legs are *pale *and i really want to find a good self-tanner that doesn't leave me orange


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 18, 2008)

I go tanning 2 months out of the year.  Once in the winter to stave off my sad(seasonal affective disorder) and the other time in May so i have a tan for the summer.  I like the vitamin d it gives me since i don't go outside much.  I go twice a week and use Ambrosia lotion. I tried the bed with the little lights and i got sunspots, so i stay away from those.  Never burning is key. 
Unfortunately almost everything is going to kill us, if we choose to do it in moderation the effects won't be as bad.


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I go tanning 2 months out of the year.  Once in the winter to stave off my sad(seasonal affective disorder) and the other time in May so i have a tan for the summer.  I like the vitamin d it gives me since i don't go outside much.  I go twice a week and use Ambrosia lotion. I tried the bed with the little lights and i got sunspots, so i stay away from those.  Never burning is key. 
*Unfortunately almost everything is going to kill us, if we choose to do it in moderation the effects won't be as bad.*_

 
^^LOL   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sad, but true ... your last sentence sums it about up.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_us brown people got that year round tan. 
if i step in a tanning booth for 2 minutes, im gonna come out darker than flavor flav._

 
hahaha u know girl! 
but my mum is very fair to, and she tanned alot when she was younger, almost everyday for say maybe...hmmm 6 years? anyway once she got to about 30 - she stopped, and took good care of her skin - n she looks very young now - most people think she is 30ish now and she is nearly 40, but then so does her mother! tanning is up to u, if u want to tan, dont let people tell you your stupid! just build up the time slowly each time you go, n soon u will be nice n chocolate hahah 
good luck! and this might sound weird but ATLEAST use a TINY spf when u tan , just factor 4 or something minimal, might just save your skin!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 12, 2008)

I quit doing beds once I discovered Sun Labs self tanner.  I'm half Mexican so it can be hard for me to find a tanner that's actually effective and makes a noticeable difference.  This is the absolute best, darkest, even tan I've ever applied.  I buy the 32 oz bottle from Sunless tanning lotions and self tanning products, they have great prices and ship quickly.

Seriously, you guys most try this stuff if you like to be really tan.  It is a favorite of gogo dancers and strippers.

ETA: More info - I use the darkest shade, but pale people should probably start out with the lightest one.  The guide may look streaky after applying, but don't worry.  I apply mine thick so I get the deepest tan possible which leaves the guide color streaky.  But my tan is never ever streaky.  Also this has a much more pleasant and less noticeable smell than others and I've used a lot.  Exfoliating is a must with this one. Oh and I always use gloves with it b/c its super dark and it stains my palms.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_The thing with tanning is, keep it in moderation. I think there is seriously something with you if you feel the need to tan everyday. It doesn't get you darker any quicker and it's just going to dry your skin out. Tanning can be a slow process and sometimes can take up to 48 hours later, depending on your skintype/tone to see results. 
I do tan all year round, but during the fall/winter I only tan once every week or every couple of weeks, just to keep my golden glow. In the summer, I will tan 3-4x a week max. I cannot use self-tanners because I have an allergy to them and I break out in hives and it's a nasty site._

 

Heard.

Ive tanned since i was 16 years old... but only 3-4 times a week MAX... The longest ive gone not tanning was 9 months when i was pregnant... 1 week and 2 days after I had my son you better BELIEVE i was back in that tanning bed... I had never felt so GROSS in my life-- im jealous of you girls who can pull off the pale look but I seriously look DEAD... even my family the entire time i was pregnant was like "I think your problem is that you're so pale..."... it literally was a baaaaaaaaaaad situation.

But you have to do it in moderation. Now that I have my son I only tan twice a week... Im part cherokee indian though so i tan VERY easily.. I also get pale very easily because im EXTREAMLY Irish-- but luckily my tan stays for a long time.

Also- vitamin D production is VERY VERY essential to good health... Being out in the sun is the only way (aside from taking vitamin D tablets) that your body will produce mass amounts... Being tan makes me feel soooo good... plus it masks my stretch marks on my thighs! haha!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 12, 2008)

I also want to re-iterate how essential tanning lotions can be. Anti-aging lotions are expensive but SO WORTH IT... my skin has nooooooooo wrinkles, no sun-spots.. nothing. Everyone thinks im naturall the shade that I am because i RELIGIOUSLY use anti-aging and skin firming tanning lotion... its a life and skin saver!

also- those of you in the states (not sure if you have it over-seas) but HEMP lotion is a GREAT hydrater for your skin!!!


----------



## HOneY LuSt (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I quit doing beds once I discovered Sun Labs self tanner. I'm half Mexican so it can be hard for me to find a tanner that's actually effective and makes a noticeable difference. This is the absolute best, darkest, even tan I've ever applied. I buy the 32 oz bottle from Sunless tanning lotions and self tanning products, they have great prices and ship quickly.

Seriously, you guys most try this stuff if you like to be really tan. It is a favorite of gogo dancers and strippers.

ETA: More info - I use the darkest shade, but pale people should probably start out with the lightest one. The guide may look streaky after applying, but don't worry. I apply mine thick so I get the deepest tan possible which leaves the guide color streaky. But my tan is never ever streaky. Also this has a much more pleasant and less noticeable smell than others and I've used a lot. Exfoliating is a must with this one. Oh and I always use gloves with it b/c its super dark and it stains my palms._

 

Do u ever get rub-off on ur clothes or bras with this? I'm naturally darker too but I'm afarid of ruining my clothes with sunless. My man thinks its gross to rub brown stuff all-over my body too lol so I want something that looks/feels natural so he won't even be able to tell.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes it does rub off, but I just wear dark clothing.  It washes out just fine.  And my man tans with me, so it doesn't bother him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It doesn't smell funny like other self tanners, but he would definitely be able to tell you have "brown stuff" on lol.  Good news is its so dark, you only need to do it once a week.


----------



## jammie (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't go under the sun just to get tan. It is bad for the skin. Just put lotion and there's your tan skin.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Apr 18, 2009)

I use a tingle cream 
and wear the goggles and go naked haha 
in about may time I go for 5 sessions of 8 minutes and by then I have gone from an NC41/42 to an NW40 and it costs me about £60 to do that ( including cream costs) and I always use the lay down beds, the stand up ones are long and im really lazy


----------



## user79 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Heard.

Ive tanned since i was 16 years old... but only 3-4 times a week MAX..._

 
16 years old and tanning 3-4 times a week is _way _too much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tanning might make you feel confident now but you will def see the impact in some years time. Ever go to the tanning salon and see some older women come in? Just look at their skin! That's what turned me right off tanning.

I do go tanning once in a blue moon if I'm going on holiday in a very sunny climate, it's the only way I can prevent a nasty red burn when I'm on holiday. Last year I went to Italy and I went to about 4 or 5 sessions before hand spaced out, just to get a base resistance, and I didn't burn at all on vacation, but I used sunscreen all the time. This, to me, is the only time I will ever go tanning because my skin is very fair, and if I go on vacation I won't enjoy it otherwise because I will burn to a crisp otherwise, no matter what, if my skin doesn't have a base tan a little bit beforehand. This way, I can slowly build up a resistant base before going on vacation.

But after I get back from vacation I don't go tanning anymore. So I think 4-5 sessions, before going on vacation to get a protective base tan, is perfect for me.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 18, 2009)

80% of the signs of ageing skin are sun-related

Unless you live in very sun-deprived areas of the world, chances are you have enough vitamin D. If not, take supplements. 

There are specific lamps you can use if you have seasonal depression (I have it myself) that don´t emit UVA or UVB rays. Psychiatrists recommend those lamps for light seasonal depression, before taking any medication.

During my recent dermatology internship doctors told me about their youngest  melanoma patients. They were in their early 20s, and all admitted to prior use of tanning beds several times a week, year round, since their teenage years. And no mole checks of course, cause they don´t want the scars from a possible removal procedure.


To sum it all up: there is really no excuse, nobody absolutely NEEDS a tan. If you don´t like your pale skin (I know I don´t!) use self tanner. There are definitely some great products out there.
What you definitely don´t need is photoageing and skin cancer. You don´t have to stay inside or slater on sunblock just to take out the trash lol. But seriously, with what we know today....I don´t understand why people still go tanning. The knowledge is there, people just don´t want to listen I guess.


----------

